# Moving to the GC!



## NikkiTr11 (Sep 5, 2012)

Hello 

I am planning on moving to the Gold Coast with my husband and 2 children. I have never moved interstate before, we currently live in Coffs Harbour and we need a new and fresh start to boost our spirits. Any advice out there on where to live, schools etc?? We're thinking Burleigh Heads, are the neighbouring suburbs just as nice? Would love to hear your opinion.


----------



## RodAussie (Sep 6, 2012)

*GC is amazing*

Burleigh is an amazing spot and good to grow the kids. I live in surfers because i love the nightlife, but for a family I strongly reccommend south gold coast, from mermaid beach to burleigh is really nice, however in mermaid you are closer to the centre, miami is also nice....

Best of luck


----------



## Abbi (Sep 3, 2012)

Wow! That is a great choice of location to move  I would recommend Broadbeach and Mermaid Beach as that is where I used to live. It is a really nice environment for children and the schools are great! It is close to the beach, shopping centre, and there are so many restaurants too! However, Burleigh is a lovely place to be as well. 
I really hope you enjoy the GC


----------



## Meisha (Sep 8, 2012)

NikkiTr11 said:


> Hello
> 
> I am planning on moving to the Gold Coast with my husband and 2 children. I have never moved interstate before, we currently live in Coffs Harbour and we need a new and fresh start to boost our spirits. Any advice out there on where to live, schools etc?? We're thinking Burleigh Heads, are the neighbouring suburbs just as nice? Would love to hear your opinion.


I was a high school teacher in Gold Coast for 7 years, so feel free to ask me anything you'd like to know about high schools in GC. Choosing the right school depends on many factors. Do you want: Private? Religious (Catholic, Anglican, Christian, Muslim)? Public, Private non-denominational? Co-ed? Single gender? Also, do you want a very results-based school or a more relaxed pastoral focused school?
Also, your children will be moving from the Qld system to the NSW system, it's quite a bit different in terms of Yr 11 and 12 assessment. Once you have chosen a school, you should really try to make an appointment with someone at the school (Director of Studies, Head of School or Principal) to have them explain the Qld system to you.

Burleigh is lovely! Good luck!


----------



## kelechibe (Aug 10, 2012)

Am planning to move to oak ford in WA, how is that place for kids and work? Will mandurah WA be a better option?


----------



## chifin (Sep 30, 2011)

kelechibe said:


> Am planning to move to oak ford in WA, how is that place for kids and work? Will mandurah WA be a better option?


Kelechibe, the locations you mention are both outside the immediate Perth city zone, so your choice may more depend on your work location and/or family/friends? 
Oakford is an inland suburb closer to Perth, and Mandurah is a 'sea-side' town centre (much further from Perth).
What are your work options for Perth?
Cheers, Mark


----------



## kelechibe (Aug 10, 2012)

My visa 475 requires I live and work in regional area of Australia excluding Perth. Am an occupational health and safety adviser.


----------



## chifin (Sep 30, 2011)

K, 
I'm a local resident and don't know Visa's so well.... What distance from major city (eg. Perth) do they consider to be rural? In kilometers?
I ask because I didn't think Oaksford or Mandurah, would be called Rural, so I imagine it must be a distance figure?
Thx


----------



## chifin (Sep 30, 2011)

Woops! You said Regional and I interpreted Rural... Either way, is there a distance from city that Visa requires?


----------



## kelechibe (Aug 10, 2012)

6041 to 6044
6083 to 6084
6121 to 6126
6200 to 6799

Above are the post codes of regional areas I can reside as part of my visa requirements. I hope this helps you to give an informed advice


----------



## chifin (Sep 30, 2011)

K,

Thanks for clearing up your options with the post-codes.

Unfortunately, my help is limited, as can happen - it ends up being "where the work is" as an answer. If you need to establish in a new location, you are probably heavily required to earn some money to set up your family.

Mandurah is a bigger "town centre" than simply a suburban location like Oakford, but as both are relatively close to Perth, and on the freeway access route, they both are suitable locations.

My suggestions - 

1. Locate job - as this determines travel times and costs of getting back and forth from work? And importantly now days the peak hour car park time delays. Another travel/work consideration is can you Train or Bus in to your work easily?

2. Suburb prices - if you're renting or buying, either will be slightly different depending on the location? If you focus around your work area, it can save costs initially with travel/time. I thi renting initially to establish where and what you like / don't like can help in the short term. This does put pressure on how long, and also trying to save to be able to buy your own home one day, but there aren't many other options unless you have cash savings behind you?

3. Schools - if you have kids or having kids, you may need the school to influence location, although, you may need the job to have priority initially?

4. Fun - as mentioned, you're close to beach, shops, Perth city in either location with the difference being a doubling of travel time (plus costs?) from Mandurah back to the city, compared with Oakford.


Perth is a clean, sunny, friendly city - you will enjoy it... Although it can be expensive at times, so you may need to focus on cheaper alternatives initially.

Good luck!


----------

